# Supprimer un message de google



## TiteLine (17 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours j'ai un message de google quand je fais une recherche, il indique "Rappel concernant les règles de confidentialité de google".

Quand je fais une recherche via Safari ou Firefox, il est encadré en tête de page et par deux fois, il m'a bloqué la fonction recherches et j'ai dû vider mon cache pour pouvoir à nouveau l'utiliser.

Certes, je suppose quand cliquant sur j'accepte, je résoudrai le problème, mais j'ai du mal à accepter n'importe quoi d'autant plus que dans mon entourage, je suis la seule à avoir ce message ....


J'ai la dernière version de Safari installée ... et à part faire le ménage régulièrement ou passer par yahoo ou bing, je ne vois pas trop ce que je peux faire ...


----------



## corinned (17 Octobre 2015)

J'ai eu le meme message sur la page de recherche google , j'ai fait la meme manipulation que toi , mais au bout d'un certain temps le meme message est revenu , j'ai fini par accepter et je n'ai rien remarqué d'anormal depuis .


----------

